# Who Is The #1 TUG Thread Poster



## pedro47 (Aug 18, 2012)

Now that Dave M is resigning as a TUG Moderator and I beleive Dave M was and is the #1 TUG's Poster on this web site.

Who will be the new #1 TUG's Poster.

Dave M, will always be #1 but who is in second place. 

I am only 9,000 posts behind Dave M.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 18, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Now that Dave M is resigning as a TUG Moderator and I beleive Dave M was and is the #1 TUG's Poster on this web site.
> 
> Who will be the new #1 TUG's Poster.
> 
> ...



I think you are off by quite a margin. DeniseM has 30,505 posts under belt 
You go Denise!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 18, 2012)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/memberlist.php?&order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=30


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow! #15. Boy, I have wood to chop.

Jim


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey, Jim --- I am on the 2nd page at number 36. 

Not even going to worry about making the 1st page. But thanks to all the persons who posted answers to my questions over the years and to expanding my general knowledge of life via their interests, experiences, family adventures and their sphere of the world.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 18, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Now that Dave M is resigning as a TUG Moderator and I beleive Dave M was and is the #1 TUG's Poster on this web site.
> 
> Who will be the new #1 TUG's Poster.
> 
> ...



Denise and Cindy are far and away above DaveM on the post count. Dave has not posted nearly as much in the past year and a half which allowed Denise and Cindy to surpass him.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 18, 2012)

Whew!  Glad to see I'm 39th.  And I thought* I* talked a lot...   

Dave


----------



## spencersmama (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow, I was on page 28 out of 729, but this post may have jumped me up a page or two!


----------



## Conan (Aug 18, 2012)

Ooh this is just like when the new phonebooks come out....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 18, 2012)

I cannot believe I am #2.  I am both proud and embarrassed.   

I love TUG.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 18, 2012)

Boy do I need to get busy.  
I'm a few pages back.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 18, 2012)

I am 174th


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks like TUG Brian needs to show significant improvement to get his standing up.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm higher on the list than I thought I would be, but I'm close to the bottom of page 3.


----------



## learnalot (Aug 19, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I cannot believe I am #2.  I am both proud and embarrassed.
> 
> I love TUG.



Cindy,

We are all glad you love TUG!  Thanks for all your posts.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 19, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Looks like TUG Brian needs to show significant improvement to get his standing up.



:rofl: 

i know right...im such a terrible participant here =)


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 19, 2012)

LisaH said:


> I think you are off by quite a margin. DeniseM has 30,505 posts under belt
> You go Denise!



To DeniseM, you are "Truely the Home Run TUG Poster" without any * beside your name.

DeniseM is # 1. 

You are the Face of TUG.  My hat is off to you and every Tug's poster on Brian page 1 list.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 19, 2012)

It's not quantity that counts, but quality.

Some of our most prolific posters have yet to say anything worthwhile ...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 19, 2012)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




Makai Guy said:


> Some of our most prolific posters have yet to say anything worthwhile .


Nobody's perfect.

Not only that, there's no little number keeping score on how many times TUG-BBS participants have typed up snappy comments but then, before the moment of truth, deleted'm before sending'm in.  

Also, there's no FaceBook-style "like" button for registering appreciation of particular BBS entries.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## amycurl (Aug 19, 2012)

> Also, there's no FaceBook-style "like" button for registering appreciation of particular BBS entries.



Yeah, but it would be sooo much cooler if there was one.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 19, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Boy do I need to get busy.
> I'm a few pages back.


 

I am on 4th page , a few posts after you.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2012)

Makai Guy said:


> It's not quantity that counts, but quality.
> 
> Some of our most prolific posters have yet to say anything worthwhile ...



Hmmm....


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 19, 2012)

*I'll agree outwardly with the first sentence.....*



Makai Guy said:


> It's not quantity that counts, but quality.
> 
> Some of our most prolific posters have yet to say anything worthwhile ...



....and chuckle knowingly with the second. :rofl: 

The race may be on to claim that top spot now that it's been brought to the forefront.

Watch your back, DeniseM!

You earned your spot!    But there may be those that covet it!


----------



## jackio (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm on page 17, but in all fairness I think my count was restarted when the new BBS system was implemented and we had to re-register.  I'm sure I had many many more posts prior to this.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 19, 2012)

yes that is true, those counts are only for the latest reincarnation of the forums (2006ish)


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 19, 2012)

*But at least you have this to hold onto*



jackio said:


> I'm on page 17, but in all fairness I think my count was restarted when the new BBS system was implemented and we had to re-register.  I'm sure I had many many more posts prior to this.





TUGBrian said:


> yes that is true, those counts are only for the latest reincarnation of the forums (2006ish)



Your registration date was before TUGBrian's.   How did that happen?


----------



## ricoba (Aug 19, 2012)

At #23 I found it funny that I was under JLB, who hasn't posted here in over a year or longer!   

I better get posting!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> yes that is true, those counts are only for the latest reincarnation of the forums (2006ish)



I see a lot of June 6, 2005 registration dates, that must be the date of the reincarnation.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I see a lot of June 6, 2005 registration dates, that must be the date of the reincarnation.



Yes, that was somewhere near the date of the new TUG.  I was only a TUG fan about two weeks before the new TUG came out.  

I miss some of the posters I saw on that long list.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 19, 2012)

Although morbid, one would typically presume that prolific posters who abruptly disappeared have passed to the other side, correct?


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 19, 2012)

ricoba said:


> At #23 I found it funny that I was under JLB, who hasn't posted here in over a year or longer!
> 
> I better get posting!



I think JLB just got tired of being banned after 5 or 6 times.


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 19, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Although morbid, one would typically presume that prolific posters who abruptly disappeared have passed to the other side, correct?



He is still stirring up stuff over yonder.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Although morbid, one would typically presume that prolific posters who abruptly disappeared have passed to the other side, correct?


There are a few that have, probably.  Most lost interest.  I know of at least one person who was tired of seeing so many secrets spilled here on TUG.  He may have gotten out of timesharing altogether.  

I am wondering about Teepeeca right now, because I haven't seen Tony post in a long time.  His wife had some health problems a while back.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Although morbid, one would typically presume that prolific posters who abruptly disappeared have passed to the other side, correct?



Sadly some have. Others just left either because they either became disgruntled, lost interest or sold their timeshares.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 19, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> I think JLB just got tired of being banned after 5 or 6 times.



I am not sure he is the one who grew tired of it!


----------



## easyrider (Aug 23, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> I think JLB just got tired of being banned after 5 or 6 times.



JLB is a very good poster at www.timeshareforums.com with over 10,000 posts.

Its not to hard to get deleted or banned or offend someone unintentionally at TUG. So be good y'all.  

Bill


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 23, 2012)

easyrider said:


> JLB is a very good poster at www.timeshareforums.com with over 10,000 posts.
> 
> Its not to hard to get deleted or banned or offend someone unintentionally at TUG. So be good y'all.
> 
> Bill



If you haven't been deleted or banned or offend someone once or twice - you aren't really expressing yourself fully :ignore:  :ignore:


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 24, 2012)

easyrider said:


> JLB is a very good poster at www.timeshareforums.com with over 10,000 posts.
> 
> Its not to hard to get deleted or banned or offend someone unintentionally at TUG. So be good y'all.
> 
> Bill



How can anyone posts that many replies ?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 24, 2012)

easyrider said:


> Its not to hard to get deleted or banned or offend someone unintentionally at TUG. So be good y'all.
> 
> Bill



its extremely hard to get permanently banned however...you really have to work at it....to date I can only think of 3 or so people who have accomplished such a task....and that is going back to the beginning of TUG.

There are folks in this world who simply believe rules dont apply to them...noone will ever change that fact of life.


----------



## geekette (Aug 24, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Looks like TUG Brian needs to show significant improvement to get his standing up.



One might say that a man of few words is an improvement over one of way too many meaningless words (I am NOT talking about Dave M, who has, to my recollection, never posted drivel/nor has Brian).

I obviously don't see post count as a competition and didn't go see where I rank because I really don't care.  I post as I have something to say vs throwing in a "yeah!" at every chance I get.


----------



## geekette (Aug 24, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> Your registration date was before TUGBrian's.   How did that happen?



he was banned for a while.

:hysterical:


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 24, 2012)

He's probably reading this right now, and if he's not then someone will tell him about it, I'm sure.  But that is OK, cause I've said it to his face (or his online persona, anyway).

Its understandable that JLB has a zillion posts, if you take a gander at any of the threads he has started.  He often reposts to the same threads multiple and even mega-multiple times.  Sometimes he even posts as many times as all the other posters combined.  But he's happy, and some people are interested, so I guess (as they say where I'm from) its no big thang.

Fern



easyrider said:


> JLB is a very good poster at www.timeshareforums.com with over 10,000 posts.
> Bill


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 24, 2012)

By the way, I believe in quality over quantity.  Or at least I hope so.  I'm not posting so much the past couple of years, for various reasons.

But have you ever checked my BBS Registration date?  Its not a mistake, folks, either.  Although I was actually around much earlier, as were a few others.

Fern


----------



## easyrider (Aug 24, 2012)

geekette said:


> he was banned for a while.
> 
> :hysterical:



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: that was funny !!

Bill


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> Your registration date was before TUGBrian's.   How did that happen?



Didn't Brian reincarnate himself with a new name at some point, something more befitting the leader of this free world?



geekette said:


> he was banned for a while.
> 
> :hysterical:



:hysterical: :hysterical:  It must have been something he said on an American Idol thread.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 24, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> By the way, I believe in quality over quantity.  Or at least I hope so.  I'm not posting so much the past couple of years, for various reasons.
> 
> But have you ever checked my BBS Registration date?  Its not a mistake, folks, either.  Although I was actually around much earlier, as were a few others.
> 
> Fern



I don't see very many people with a registration date before the June 6th 2005. Did you help test the new BBS system before it was rolled out to the masses? With so many of June 6th 2005, my though it that is the date it went live to all?


----------



## geekette (Aug 24, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't see very many people with a registration date before the June 6th 2005. Did you help test the new BBS system before it was rolled out to the masses? With so many of June 6th 2005, my though it that is the date it went live to all?



Fern is special.  Someone I consider to be The Veteran.  It was through her pre-Tug "ts-related onlineness" that I made my way to Tug.  

Thank you, Fern, for all you spawned from your early interest in sharing information, and your wisdom and dignity.


----------



## geekette (Aug 24, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Didn't Brian reincarnate himself with a new name at some point, something more befitting the leader of this free world?


That rings a bell. He may have gone by Admin or some other generic username.  

Gosh, there's a game - who remembers those who morphed to different usernames in the switchover?

The only one I vividly remember was "Roger".


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 24, 2012)

June 6, 2005 was the day we went "live" with vBulletin for our bbs software.  Its record format was incompatible with our former UBB software so everyone had to re-register as a new user.  When you see someone with a registration date earlier than that, it means they were on the BBS Staff at that time and were involved with viewing/testing the new software before we went public with it.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 24, 2012)

You are mixing Apples and Oranges.  Or rather, Father and Son.  TUGBrian is the son of Bill Rogers, who is TUG's owner (unless he retired when Brian took over the work, which I don't know, cause I'm no longer an Admin *and* I never asked).  Maybe Brian will see this and answer.

Fern



SueDonJ said:


> Didn't Brian reincarnate himself with a new name at some point, something more befitting the leader of this free world?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> You are mixing Apples and Oranges.  Or rather, Father and Son.  TUGBrian is the son of Bill Rogers, who is TUG's owner (unless he retired when Brian took over the work, which I don't know, cause I'm no longer an Admin *and* I never asked).  Maybe Brian will see this and answer.
> 
> Fern



No, I meant after Brian took over from his Dad and wanted to change his own name.  I don't remember what his old name was, and didn't remember that he put up a poll but it turned up in a search:  name change poll

But it turns out that doesn't explain how others can be registered before Brian because Brian's registration date shows as 3/24/06 and he changed it according to the poll on 5/19/08.  Hmmmmm.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 24, 2012)

*Who Could Ever Forget ?*




SueDonJ said:


> I don't remember what his old name was


TUG Improvements!

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 24, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> TUG Improvements!
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I remember a life-ring avatar?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 25, 2012)

ha...even id forgotten about all that.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 25, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Although morbid, one would typically presume that prolific posters who abruptly disappeared have passed to the other side, correct?


Yes - some are over yonder and I'm sure others have gone over yonder. Others have simply disappeared.

Which reminds me, isn't about time for an update on Mugwump Towers?  Seems that I posted the last reviews, but, Shirley, someone's been there since last time I was passin' thru.  My territory got changed (and I think Zep took over the Mugwump account anyway), so now I don't get into Slimey Slough near as often as before.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 25, 2012)

Makai Guy said:


> It's not quantity that counts, but quality.
> 
> Some of our most prolific posters have yet to say anything worthwhile ...



Yes - as a rule it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool then to open one's mouth (or, in modern parlance, click the "submit" button) and remove all doubt.

Diarrhea of the fingers is curable!    And since I'm sitting at #9, perhaps I should heed my own advice.  :rofl:


----------



## geekette (Aug 25, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yes - as a rule it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool then to open one's mouth (or, in modern parlance, click the "submit" button) and remove all doubt.
> 
> Diarrhea of the fingers is curable!    And since I'm sitting at #9, perhaps I should heed my own advice.  :rofl:



Oh Troggie, I think that by offering up "diarrhea of the fingers" is reason enough to secure your spot in the top 10!


----------



## Dori (Aug 25, 2012)

If only I was allowed to count my posts before the changeover, then I would be closer to the coveted page #1. Kudos to our Prestigious Prolific Posters!

Dori


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow - neat to see a list like this -  

I am on page 26 - need to get busy here too.


----------



## stonebroke (Aug 31, 2012)

*200 and Thanks*

My 200th post...moving me past about a half dozen stuck at 199.  

My thanks to those who post more than me and who's thoughts and insights have greatly enhanced my knowledge of the timesharing world (not to mention the wonderful vacations) and who keep me coming back every day.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm near the bottom of page 7; it would take me 150 posts to get to Page 6.

........well, now let's say 149 posts      

Pat


----------

